# Rough day at work



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Rough Day at work today, I had to go up to Roosevelt today and my boss told me to bring him back some fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, I feel for ya. :shock: 

Your boss and my boss need to talk. :lol: Nice haul.


----------



## caddis&drakes (Feb 6, 2011)

Lucky, too bad my boss doesnt even fish :-(


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Ummmm, yeah... I had a boss like that once. I think it was around 1968? Good on ya! ;-)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Is he hiring?


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where did you fish?


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Out of respect for the nice fisherman who let me in on his secret of what he was using as well as letting me fish next to him and use his net to land these fish, I can't say where I was fishing. This was his Honey Hole and I don't want to ruin it for him. He and his buddy limited out and I also limited out. I had a few get off trying to land them without a net. All were fat 17-20 in. rainbows.

However he said that he would be gone for the next 4 months to fish the Columbia River in Washington.

I guess they put out a bounty on pike minnow and he is going up there to fish. What a way to earn money. Get paid for fishing.

http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/oregon ... st_14.html


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

A close friend moved up there to do that for a living. He's not making a living, but has managed to make payments on a nice jet boat with the money he makes fishing for them.
This program has been in place for quite a few years now.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Working O.T I see, well done Grasshopper , um Muysauve!!


----------

